# Please help, injured pigeon, pics attached



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

2 days ago I found a pigeon near the bird feeder in my front yard, it was on the ground flapping and trying to fly, I got closer to it and it tried to waddle under a bush. It was walking on one leg, and falling onto the other side. I got a box and layed it on it's side, and got the pigeon in the box. We have a friend that had a big parrot cage, so we laid the box on its side and placed it in the cage with some newspaper down. Got a little water dish and a plate with mixed bird seed (I have been reading here about food they should get, I'm going to go get some pigeon pellets or food later today). It likes to stay in the sideways box, but I have gotten it out and it has drank some water and it has eaten some. I let it rest the first day and 1/2. It' has really beautiful markings around its neck, it's got rainbow like colors of purple, green, and pink/red, can't see it too much in the pic though. Does this mean it's a certain type of pigeon? I just got it out, it does seem pretty tame, it doesnt freak out too much once settled in my lap. When it tries to fly, one wing expands all the way out, but the left wing is not coming out. I can't tell by looking at the wing what's wrong with it. When the pigeon tries to walk it is obviously only using one leg but I can't tell what's wrong with it's leg. We took pictures of it while I lifted the pigeon up. What do you think? I called the nearby vets and they all said they don't really specialize in birds but I could bring it in and pay them to look at it, but if it's leg is broke or fractured they would want to euthanize it. The bird is not shaking or anything, it seems like it might not be in too much pain to me, but I don't know a thing about a bird, I'm just learning.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for caring about this little one and welcome to PT 
It's hard to see anything in the pictures. Have you checked thru the feathers on the body and wing for any cuts or punctures? That is VERY important because if he was attacked by a predator he will need antibiotics ASAP.
Is he using his legs at all? Putting any weight on them? Spread out the wing that he doesn't open and see if you can see anything there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this pretty bird.

I can't tell anything from the pics, but the legs appear to be in the correct position.

It may have some injury but without any swelling it is hard to tell. Gently run your fingers along the good wing and then around the wing that won't lift and see if you notice a difference, a possible injury, swelling or bruise. If this is a break it can be so small enough in the intricate amount of bones, that it s too small to tell, yet significant enough to not allow it to lift it.

Also, run your fingers along the leg and joints and see if you see a difference between the good and bad leg.

Check for cuts also.

This could be anything at this point, even nutritional deficiencies.

Here is a link to a list of resources to find help.

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/f8-pigeon-resources*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are you located in case we know of a rehabber or pigeon friendly vet near you?


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

I had my husband hold the pigeon and we confirmed it is the left leg and the left wing. The right leg is fine, that's the one it uses. The left one it does not move any of the "fingers" and doesn't move it. The right wing is fine, the left wing the bird just won't expand. It does not look/feel like anything attacked it, but maybe it was flying and hit the window to my house? I have no idea. I have attached more pics and below is a link to a video I just took so you can see the bird trying to fly and what it does with the wing.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dEHaEjG-UF2UkceokF_FLtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

I live in Keyser, WV close to Cumberland, MD . I'd like to keep it and make it into a pet, so if there's someone that would just help to get it healthy that'd be great.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jenb416 said:


> I live in Keyser, WV close to Cumberland, MD . I'd like to keep it and make it into a pet, so if there's someone that would just help to get it healthy that'd be great.


Check my link above, you may find someone locally to help.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

Unfortunately the places are all 3+ hours away, we've got 3 kids and I work during the day and have school at night.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Check the following link too:

http://www.pigeons.biz/pigeons/prd.htm


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any thoughts after watching the video at https://picasaweb.google.com/106267694786761625134/October6201202?authuser=0&feat=directlink or looking at the pics?


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

leg is deffinitely broken..
however pigeons bones heal with in 2-3 weeks.. with or without the splint they heal if u allow pigeon to rest as long as it takes for him to be back on both feet.
just let him rest.. and u'll see in 3 weeks


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

would the broken leg prevent it from using the left wing though, or would something have to be wrong with the wing too?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Let him get some rest & give him plenty of seed & fresh water.I was unable to view the video you took.Is he eating?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jenb416 said:


> would the broken leg prevent it from using the left wing though, or would something have to be wrong with the wing too?


The pigeon is probably very sore from however he was injured.
Birds have air sacs through out their body, even into the abdominal area and so you must be very careful to hold the pigeon in a way that does not restrict the breathing. It's uncomfortable fo a bird to be held with the belly up or in an upside down position.
Please do keep the pigeon warm, with a heating pad set on the low setting and not higher... keep him quiet so he can heal. Avoid handling as much as possible.
Is he eating/drinking?


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes he is eating, all I have on hand right now is wild bird seed but he did eat a good bit of it today and I have water in a shallow plastic container for him and he did drink some and then pooped. The poop was kind of like a semi-hard pellet though. In the cage it pretty much stays in one spot and doesn't eat that much, but when I had it on my lap and put the paper plate with food in front of him, he ate like a third of the plate full, and then drank a little water. How much do they normally eat/drink a day?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

He needs to sit still & rest . I can't tell what type of wing injury he has.If he just has a very sore or brusied area it needs time to heal.No matter what the injury keeping still is good.You could also give him some wheat bread or toast. Also unsalted chopped peanuts.He needs o keep building his strength up.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably 3 tablespoons of pigeon seed...twice that amount of it's wild bird seed. The wild bird seed will do until you can get pigeon seed or add to it but it doesn't have enough protein for a pigeon.
Tp the wild bird seed you can add, dried peas, dried lentils. safflower, small pop corn, buckwheat, chopped raw unsalted peanuts. Most of those things you should be able to find in bulk at at grocery that sells bulk foods or you may have a feed store near you that sells pigeon seed mix. Go for the high protein mix.
Pigeons like deeper dishes for both seed and water. Pigeons drink quite a bit of water and usually in the morning and late afternoon.
What color are the pigeon's eyes? Are they black?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can add the split peas and lentils that you find in a grocery store, they come dry in a bag. And a little brown rice. The safflower, you can find where they sell seed for wild birds. Unlikely you will find pigeon mix in a small enough amount for one bird.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay...some feed stores do sell pigeon mix by the pound so it is worth checking out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> Jay...some feed stores do sell pigeon mix by the pound so it is worth checking out.


Yes, but they're hard to find.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, but they're hard to find.


LOL...yes they are...especially if one doesn't ask!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Lets hope this little guy is going to get his strength back & that his wing & leg heal soon.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, the wild bird food I have does have safflower in it. I'll limit handling him and hope he does heal on his own. It seems I'm going to have to order the pigeon food I couldn't find any at tractor supply, southern states or walmart. Is there anything I should be adding to his water, or any kind of supplement that might help him that I can find locally?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I dont know if you have a Agway close to you. They carry pigeon food but you may have to ask them to order it for you as they dont always carry it in the store. They carry 4 different types and grit. They are 50lb bags so unless you have several pigeons this may be too much.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Or if you have a pet store nearby, most of them carry 'dove mix'. Check both the domestic and wild bird seed sections of the store. My Petco puts it in the wild seed section. That's usually in 5-10lb bags.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Getting the dove mix would be fine, and adding to it, and it's much easier to find.
Good things to add: popcorn, whole or dried split peas, lentils, brown rice, barley, wheat, the one I get has safflower already in it. To this can can also add oat groats from the market, and a little flax seed. You can start with a dove mix, and make quite a good mix.

He also needs a pigeon grit, which is mush larger then what they sell for a small caged bird, and some crushed oyster shell. You can find a bird vitamin in one of the local shops. Just make sure it has vitamin D3, for him to be able to utilize calcium. That or they do sell vitamins online at pigeon supplies. Pro biotics would be good.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

If you have a Petco or Petsmart they sell dove/quail mix which would be good for your pigeon.They also sell bags of safflowerseeds.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

unfortunately we have no petco or petsmart, so I'm going to take the advice above for now until I can make an order and add some dried peas, lentils, brown rice to the wild bird seed which the one I have has 
Milo, White Proso Millet, Wheat, Sunflower Seed, Calcium Carbonate but I read the sunflower seed isn't good fo them so I pick that out. I thought it had safflower in it but I was wrong so I'll get some of that too. Would this be ok for now? 

I found this pigeon/dove food that I can order called 
Sun Seed Vita Formula Dove and Pigeon Formula Food which has this in it:

White Millet, Oat Groats, Milo, Red Millet, Split Green Peas, Cracked Corn, Canary Grass Seed, Safflower Seed, Wheat, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Corn Gluten Meal, Calcium Carbonate, Ground Oyster Shell, Ground Wheat, Monocalcium Phosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, L-lysine, Vegetable Oil, Potassium Chloride, Magnesium Oxide, Vitamin A Supplement, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Torula Dried Yeast, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Biotin, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Zinc S
Calcium (max)1.20%
Crude Fat (min)3.80%
Crude Protein (min)12.50%
Moisture (max)12.00%
Calcium (min)0.70%
Phosphorus (min)0.30%
Crude Fiber (max)7.00%


would the sun seed be good without anything added to it, and just give him the grit as a supplement or is the sun seed lacking too?

Also, someone asked if the bird's eyes were black, yes they are does that mean anything?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use a dove/pigeon mix for my indoor bird, and still add things to it. He doesn't like pigeon mix, but I add some of that along with split peas and lentils and other things.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

jenb416 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts after watching the video at https://picasaweb.google.com/106267694786761625134/October6201202?authuser=0&feat=directlink or looking at the pics?


From the look of the stretched wing, the pigeons' wing looks fine. I think the problem may be in the leg , and since the mucles are conected, he doesn't move the wing. It's also most likely there is some spine injury, the pigeon could have smashed into a glass or something else.. Goga just took care of one with broken tail bone pigeon who couldn't walk with both legs and got healed as she mentioned in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If the bird's eyes are black, you have a young pigeon. Is the pigeon eating the food you have given him? If the bird is not having 20-30 nice firm round droppings about twice the size of a pea, you will need to hand feed him.
The dove and pigeon mix you found should be fine and adding the safflower seed is a good idea.
I would also get red pigeon grit and oyster shell. Each of those you should be able to buy in bulk at a feed store...at least call around to see if you can.
Likely,tThe leg will be better in time. It's probably very sore. Pigeons are quite resilient and heal quickly.
Most important...is the pigeon eating?


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

yes, the pigeon is eating pretty good, I'd say today it's eaten about 3 tablespoons. Drinking some, not much. I held him/her in my lap on a towel and it ate quite a bit for about 10 mins, then it pooped a little bigger than a pea. When cleaning the cage out today I'd say there was probably about 15 droppings. Now when you say are the eyes black, I might have answered that wrong. The middle of the eyes are black, then its like a light brown color around the black.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't really think he/she's been drinking too much water, I can't notice much missing from the bowl. When I hold him I can get him to drink a tiny bit, but that's it. how much do they normally drink a day?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons drink a lot. Does the poop have white caps?That would be an indication he is drinking enough.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just wanted to report that the pigeon is fully recovered and I found someone in the area with a bunch of pigeons that was trying to downsize, so I went planning on getting one to be a friend to mine but ended up getting a white homing pigeon and a grizzle so I now have 3. I think the 2 new ones are both female so whenever I do end up with eggs I'm planning on keeping one more, I have a 3 year old and I think it would be a good experience for her to watch, and I plan on domesticating the baby as much as possible. One question though. I got a couple baskets and put bedding in it for them, of course it made a huge mess so now I'm looking at getting some plastic nesting bowls. If I order the nesting bowl and the padding that they sell for it, should I still get some hay or pine as well or would the bowl with the padding in the bottom be good enough? The pigeons are kept inside in a big cage.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

You can use plastic 'no tip' dog dishes....something like this........
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...94FA1E21C336EF5C82DA490E0048A6AAD49&first=136
And give them some straw, grass, small twigs, and let them arrange them the way they want them. Its fun to watch them set up housekeeping.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In a cage inside, one pair would probably work out better. Especially if there are eggs and babies. How big is the cage?


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

40" wide X 57" height X 30" Depth. We're now pretty confident that it's 2 males and one female.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That won't work. Two males will fight over one female.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

so far the two newest ones (we think one is male the other female) have been staying together, but they fight and the one we already had (male) pretty much stays to himself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should never put new birds in with your bird, until you have quarantined the new birds for a month, just to make sure that they are not carrying anything. Odd numbers often don't work. If you get a mate for your bird, then you would put them in cages next to each other until they have time to get used to each other. If you just put them in together, one can hurt the other. You would be better off just getting a female. If your first bird is a female, they would more than likely get along okay. But if your first bird is a male, then they could mate up. If you get a male and already have a male, they will most likely fight.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

my first one is male and has been staying on the bottom of the cage and the lower perch, the two new ones mostly stay on the top perch. I got the two new ones from a guy who raises them and was downsizing. The cage is in our family room where there is someone around 18 hours a day. So far the fighting has just been between the two new ones and it only lasts a few seconds each time. Do you think I need to separate them now, or just let it go? I've had all three together for over a week now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's very stressful for all the pigeons to be so close when two have become a pair. It only takes an instant for one to be injured. A common injury with 2 male competing for 1 hen, is for 1 of the males to loose an eye.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis is right in that the pair should be caged separately. Your first bird has been through enough these past days. This situation is only going to stress him out more, and he really needs time to rest and get strong. Stress can make him sick.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

So which ones should be together then, or should they all be apart? The two new ones (I think 1 male/1 female) have been standing together but they fight quite a bit, the first one I had stays by himself on the bottom and is doing very well. When I take him out he flies good and is walking perfect. Every once in awhile the white one (the one I think is female) comes down to the bottom and the first one ruffles his feathers up and coos at her and then the female usually goes back up.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If you have new birds, as mentioned above do not put them together. Whichever you want them to pair, put them in separate cages next to each other .


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

If you don't know if they are female or male i would still put all of them separate. They will show their true colors from the cages, if they are females or males. I should open the cages only when you're there, under your supervision and you will find out in a week who likes who.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The new ones should be segregated away from your bird for a month. This gives you time to be sure they are healthy, and not bringing illness to your bird. Lots of people have lost many birds in a flock by introducing new birds who were carrying illness.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

Pigeon are very resilient. If the wing is broke you want to set it. Then bandage with a splint. I had a bird with broken legs and broken wings and it healed and flew normal again. I did this when I was fourteen. Feel both wings at the same time to tell the difference. If you get to a place where you notice something, force i back in place. Gently fold wing back to the normal rest position. I cut two pieces of card board. One to fit inside between wing and body. One for outside of wing. I used that white medical tape. Tape also to the body so it does not try to move. You could even fabricate a sling to remove the weight off leg.let the legs hang. Position water at reach. Feed twice a day about what it can eat in five to twenty minutes. I would make it about seven minutes per feeding. Clean water in not so shallow cup. They drink different than other birds. More like a horse. Pigeon feed with some peas in it and health grit. The poop that you described sounds good! Normal. Should be brown with a white cap or swirl. Keep like this for two weeks.


----------



## jenb416 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank You, the pigeon is all the way healed back now, it's been a month it's flying and walking well and everything looks good!


----------

